# Help with snake identification



## fwoggys (Jun 8, 2008)

G'day,

First time on here and I need some help identifying a snake I found in a garden clean up I was working on today. If it’s a friendly thing then ok but if it’s a venomous snake then I need to warn my client that there could be more of them. 

The little guy is banded a vivid yellow and black with a flattish brown head. He was found in a backyard near bushland in the Northern Suburbs of Perth Western Australia, in some long grass that I was removing. He is about 20cm’s long and asked me to cuddle him, I am hesitant though because he is coloured like a Traffic hazard sign, should I trust him?

Can anyone fill me in on what he is? Thanks in advance
Shanwa


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds like a Simoselaps,they are harmless burrowing snakes,although they are venomous


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 8, 2008)

But then again could be a tiger so dont take any chances


----------



## odd_ball (Jun 8, 2008)

if you can get pics that would help if not get a snake catcher in to id it, we cant give you a 100% id on it from a rough description. because if you describe it wrong and think its a python when its not it could be deadly.

T.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 8, 2008)

If it is a simoselaps.. When can I pick it up?? LOL
Iv always wanted to see one in the flesh! They (and Neelaps) are one of the reasons I would like to go to WA.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 8, 2008)

and yes, some pics would be good..


----------



## -Peter (Jun 8, 2008)

try this link

http://www.museum.wa.gov.au/faunabase/_asp_bin/ByFamilyCommonNamecx.asp?d=Reptiles&f=Elapidae


----------

